# Married 4 years, seeking divorce but there's more ...



## katc (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been married for 4 years (married for the first time, late in life at the age of 46).

Hubby and I have been living together for financial reasons only for the past 3 years. 

There has been zero intimacy, and we sleep in separate beds and have separate lives pretty much.

I want to file for divorce for the reason that I don't want him to get half of my assets, pension, etc., should I die.

I believe we can still live together but be divorced (I'm in Ontario, Canada).

I need to find a good lawyer because there are financial issues as well - I purchased the home with my downpayment, etc., remortgaged to pay off some of his debt (yes, VERY stupid move). So I need someone who can do a financial type document but also my will. I will do the divorce myself - easy here in Ontario, complete the forms, mail them in, pay $400, wait 30 days ... done.

I guess what I'm asking is ... does anyone have a great lawyer in my area, and does anyone know if living together while divorced is possible - without complicating assets, etc.

Tks.


----------

